# Newbie Jigging Gear



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys I think im going to try some jigging Sat.. What is a good inexpensive rod/reel combo to try to learn on.. probably going with butterfly jigs and 30-50 lb PP or suffix.

Unless you have a better suggestion


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't get one before this weekend but I recommend you check out Barefoot rods on ebay. They cost less and have way more backbone than shimano. I have 2 shimanos ans 1 barefoot and I say the barefoot hands down. Also check into hopper rods.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Lobster Ill look into it.. any ideas on a reel? Torium 30 or TLD, maybe a spinner?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

torium 16 with 80 power pro on a heavy action 6 foot trevala, nothing better unless you want to get into alutecnos, torsas, or accurates. look on ebay there is some good deals.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like those reels are around 150.00 just for the reel.. dont suppose anyone has some bargin bin ideas?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

mike i have a Torium 30 you can try this weekend. if you like it you can get one for your self. i love mine they will pull a truck and still able to cast a live bait or jig. i have it matched with a evolution jigging rod. pulled in some nice AJ's with it but no monsters. i have seen with my own eyes on the boat recess these reels kick some monster azz!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet Bruce thanks! I have a video of a guy using one with a butterfly jig and its just sick... to be such a limber rod and smaller type reel he is wrenching these fish up like its nothing


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

mike im not going to lie, if you tie into a nice aj with the drag cranked down( because these reels can handle it) you better hold on or you will be bying me a new one:banghead what im trying to say is it is not as easy as it looks:hotsun


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

just wondering, why use the 30 if you can shave ounces off with a 16? they have the same drag and same guts, technically, the 16 would be stronger...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

josh im not sure maybe more line. i dont go offshore to much so when invited to go out with recess i watched first hand what these reels can do! they were using the 30. i will check out the 16. seems like it would be better for jigging. i mainly use mine to pull out groupers.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I believe it... those reels look like they have some serious power and with power pro I would imagine you have to set the drag right or get pulled overboard.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I called you a min ago and got voice mail.. give me a call


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Saltwater Seminar Series in Destin cover this last night.

Capt. Jason Woodham, a Shimano-backed charter captain over there, said it's a four-part system.

Most important jigs. 2nd is Power Pro. Third is the rod and last is the reel.

If you've got the jigs, go get the rod -- Trevala -- and then slap a TLD 25 or whatever you have on there and you'll be amazed. I've fished the system a few times and it's lights out.

One good point he made is that if you're going after jacks in say 250 of water. Stop at 150 and drop to the bottom. Mrk you're line witha red marker. You now know where 150 is. Do it at 200 feet with black.

When you get to the spot, you don't have to try to guess where you're going, just to the mark and catch fish.

Woodham was on top of the Shimano system. He might be the speaker Monday at the HLS seminar at Flounders as well so it might be worth checking him out.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the video that got me all worked up to try it.

http://www.wahoonbox.com/videos/BUTTERFLY.wmv


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

that sounds good joe i will be there!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

mike its not working


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea I just checked it its still processing...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok I just posted the direct link.. enjoy guys


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I had the same thought about jigging last Saturday while fishing at the edge and went to Outcast on Sunday. Left with a Shimano Tekota 700 and a 6" KeyLargo jigging rod with 65 lb. braided powerpro. I have no idea if this is the way to go, it wasn't cheap, but was less expensive than the Lucanus system. The Outcast guys are very helpful and knowledgeable and I just put my trust and checkbook in their hands.(I now expect to be told how bad this outfit is)


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pomp: I can tell you that I blew up my Torium 20 3 times out of 5 trips this summer. I bought a Daiwa Saltist 40 ( same size as the 20 Torium ) simply because it has two antireverse systems. It has the anti reverse bearing and the old dog style pawls that fall back into the gear backing up the bearing. I loved my Torium it just didn't hold up.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I use a Tourium 30 and love it. It's a high speed power house 6:1 ratio. Like someone said above if you lock down the drag with 80pp....Hold ON!! I have straighten a few hooks with only 30# braid locked up. I will say be carful of "thumbing" in the line. It will slice through flesh real easy at top speed when your fingers get wet. They are a bit high on $$ I think around $150-175 but if are only going to have one inshore/bottom/jiggin' rod that is what I use 80% of the time.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

i use a trevala with an avet lx reel.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea they look nice but the $ is whats killing me... I am just looking for the basic set-up that I can pick up to work with and get the technique down... I only own one rod and its a light/med inshore setup shimmano slade 4000 with suffix , and I love it

Hell at this point I would be happy as a clam with a old TLD 15-20 and a rod just to practice with


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would also like to hear from you guys on some inexpensive Cobia/King setups, and a trolling setup

thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The jigging combo also will work as a king outfit.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

After a bit of research I went with a Daiwa Saltist reel over the torium.
I know opinions differ, but I liked the Saltist better. I have a 30 high torque and a 50 high speed. I picked them both up on ebay preowned. I use the 30 more because I like the size / weight better for jigging. I have it on a trevalla 5'8'' 80-200lb weight rod and I love it.
I will look into the barefoot rods, too.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lobsterman (10/10/2008)*The jigging combo also will work as a king outfit.


Even better a dual purpose!! thanks Lobster:clap


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *YakAttack (10/10/2008)*After a bit of research I went with a Daiwa Saltist reel over the torium.
> I know opinions differ, but I liked the Saltist better. I have a 30 high torque and a 50 high speed. I picked them both up on ebay preowned. I use the 30 more because I like the size / weight better for jigging. I have it on a trevalla 5'8'' 80-200lb weight rod and I love it.
> I will look into the barefoot rods, too.


What led you to choose it over the torium? and Ive read alot on the Trevalla and it sounds like a good rod but costas around 100$ I will check into the barefoot rods.. what rod is comparable so I know what type/model # to look for.

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I too prefer the Saltist over the Torium just because of the double antireverse system they have. All the Toriums I know of have had antireverse bearings failures.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JoshH (10/9/2008)*just wondering, why use the 30 if you can shave ounces off with a 16? they have the same drag and same guts, technically, the 16 would be stronger...


 Josh the reason we choose torium 30s on our boat is mostly for line capacity you are right thedrags and gears ithink are the same, if you are going to fish up to three hundred feet and not expect to hook a possible { large wahoo ,small mako, etc.} i would defintly say the 16 is the way to go . but for dropping a jig 600- 800 foot or hooking into something in the deep blue that can take you down to the bottom the 30 holds almost 700yards 50 pd power pro. It just takes a little more work to level the line back on the wider frame reel . You just never know when that fish of a lifetime will hit so all you can do is be ready.


----------



## JeffB (Oct 11, 2008)

I found a couple of Shimano Slade 4000 fb reels at the Pawn shop yesterday. They look new and seemed pretty solid. Got them both for $30. Does anyone know anything about these?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive owned 2 Slade 4000's the first one some dirtbag stole off my front porch so I went and bought a brand new one.

I have it spooled with 10lb suffix and I love it. Very smooth and a great little reel


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I have two jigging setups. a calcutta 700S($100 ebay)mounted on a 7' penn power stick(pawn shop $25), 60#pp. I mainly use it for cobia jigging/sightcasting but I did catch 5 blackfins on it couple of weeks ago. the second one is a avet jx(ebay $100)on a okuma 7' rod med action rod(ebay $30), 80#pp. Its my most comfortable setup light weight but backbone. 

I need to upgrade rods for the avet setup but so far no problem for the price. I like a longer rod than most people but I like something nimble with backbone. its seems to me that if the rod stays flexed the hookset better. my 2 pennies


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Another vote for the Saltist. Make sure its the high speed narrow.


----------

